# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  فضل الذكر

## محمد احمد حسن

*الحمد لله، والصلاه والسلام على رسول  الله، صلى الله علية وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم، وبعد:

 فإن ذكر الله نعمة كبرى،  ومنحة عظمى،  به تستجلب النعم، وبمثله تستدفع   النقم، وهو قوت القلوب، وقرة  العيون، وسرور النفوس،  وروح الحياة، وحياة   الأرواح. ما أشد حاجة العباد  إليه، وما أعظم ضرورتهم إليه، لا  يستغنى عنه   المسلم بحال من الأحوال. 
 ولما كان ذكر الله بهذه المنزلة  الرفيعة والمكانة العالية فأجدر بالمسلم أن يتعرف على فضله وأنواعه وفوائده،

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*عن معاذ بن جبل  قال: قال رسول  الله : {   ألا أخبركم بخير أعمالكم  وأزكاها عند مليككم، وأرفعها في درجاتكم،  وخير   لكم من إنفاق الذهب  والفضة، ومن أن تلقوا عدوكم فتضربوا أعناقهم،  ويضربوا   أعناقكم } قالوا: بلى يا رسول الله. قال: { ذكر الله عز وجل }  [رواه أحمد].

 وفي صحيح البخاري عن أبي موسى، عن  النبي  قال: { مثل الذي يذكر ربه، والذي لايذكر ربه مثل الحي والميت  }.

 وفي الصحيحين عن أبي هريرة قال: قال  رسول الله : {  يقول الله   تبارك وتعالى: أنا عند ظن عبدي بي، وأنا معه إذا  ذكرني، فإن  ذكرني في   نفسه ذكرته في نفسي، وإن ذكرني في ملأ ذكرته في ملأ خير منهم،   وإن تقرب   إلي شبرا تقربت إليه ذراعا، وإن تقرب إلي ذراعا تقربت منه باعا،  وإذا    أتاني يمشي أتيته هرولة }.

 و قد قال تعالى:  يا أيها  الذين  آمنوا اذكروا الله ذكرا كثيرا    [الأحزاب:41]، وقال تعا لى:   والذاكرين  الله كثيرا والذاكرات    [الأحزاب:35]، أي: كثيرا. ففيه الأ مر با  لذكر بالكثرة  والشدة لشدة حاجة   العبد إليه، وعدم استغنائه عنه طرفة عين.
 وقال أبو الدرداء رضي الله تعالى عنه:  لكل شيء جلاء، وإن جلاء القلوب ذكر الله عز وجل.
 ولا ريب أن القلب يصدأ كما  يصدأ النحاس  والفضة وغيرهما، وجلاؤه بالذكر،   فإنه يجلوه حتى يدعه كالمرآة  البيضاء. فإذا ترك  الذكر صدئ، فإذا ذكره   جلاه.
 و صدأ القلب بأمرين: بالغفلة والذنب،  وجلاؤه بشيئين: بالاستغفار والذكر.
 قالى تعالى:  ولا تطع من أغفلنا  قلبه عن ذكرنا واتبع هواه وكان أمره فرطا  [الكهف:28].

 فإذا أراد العبد أن يقتدي  برجل فلينظر:  هل هو من أهل الذكر، أو من   الغافلين؟ وهل الحاكم عليه الهوى  أو الوحي؟ فإن كان  الحاكم عليه هو الهوى   وهو من أهل الغفلة، وأمره فرط، لم  يقتد به، ولم يتبعه فإنه  يقوده إلى   الهلاك.


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*الذكر نوعان:

أحدهما: ذكر أسماء الرب تبارك وتعالى  وصفاته، والثناء عليه بهما، وتنزيهه وتقديسه عما لا يليق به تبارك وتعالى، وهذا  ايضا نوعان:

أحدهما: إنشاء الثناء عليه بها  من الذاكر، فأفضل هذا النوع أجمعه للثناء وأعمه، نحو "سبحان الله عدد خلقه".

النوع الثاني: الخبر عن الرب  تعالى بأحكام أسمائه وصفاته، نحو قولك: الله عز وجل يسمع أصوات عباده.
 وأفضل هذا النوع: الثناء  عليه بما أثنى  به على نفسه، وبما أثنى به عليه   رسول الله  من غير تحريف  ولا تعطيل، ومن غير  تشبيه ولا تمثيل. وهذا  النوع  أيضا ثلاثة أنواع:
1- حمد. 2- وثناء. 3- و مجد.
 فالحمد لله الإخبار عنه  بصفات كماله  سبحانه وتعالى مع محبته والرضا به،   فإن كرر المحامد شيئا بعد  شيء كانت ثناء، فإن  كان المدح بصفات الجلال   والعظمة والكبرياء والملك كان  مجدًا.
 وقد جمع الله تعالى لعبده الأنواع  الثلاثة في أول الفاتحة، فإذا قال العبد: (الحمد لله رب العالمين) قال الله:{  حمدني عبدي }، وإذا قال: (الرحمن الرحيم) قال: { أثنى علي عبدي }،  وإذا قال: (مالك يوم الدين) قال:{ مجدني عبدي} [رواه مسلم].
 النوع الثاني من الذكر: ذكر أمره ونهيه  وأحكامه: وهو أيضا نوعان:
 أحدهما: ذكره بذلك إخبارا عنه بأنه أمر  بكذا، ونهيه عن كذا.
 الثاني: ذكره عند أمره فيبادر إليه،  وعند نهيه فيهرب منه، فإذا اجتمعت هذه الأنواع للذاكر فذكره أفضل الذكر وأجله  وأعظمه فائدة.
 فهذا الذكر من الفقه الأكبر، وما دونه  أفضل الذكر إذا صحت فيه النية.
 و من ذكره سبحانه وتعالى: ذكر آلائه  وإنعامه وإحسانه وأياديه، وموا قع فضله على عبيده، وهذا أيضا من أجل أنواع الذكر.
 فهذه خمسة أنواع، وهي تكون  بالقلب  واللسان تارة، وذلك أفضل الذكر.   وبالقلب وحده تارة، وهي الدرجة  الثانية، وباللسان  وحده تارة، وهي الدرجة   الثالثة. 
 فأفضل الذكر: ما تواطأ  عليه القلب  واللسان، وإنما كان ذكر القلب وحده   أفضل من ذكر اللسان وحده،  لأن ذكر القلب يثمر  المعرفة بالله، ويهيج   المحبة، ويثير الحياء، ويبعث على  المخافة، ويدعو إلى  المراقبة، ويزع عن   التقصير في الطاعات، والتهاون في  المعاصي والسيئات، وذكر اللسان  وحده لا   يوجب شيئا من هذه الآثار، وإن أثمر  شيئا منها فثمرة ضعيفة.


 

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*
الذكر أفضل من الدعاء

 الذكرأفضل من الدعاء، لأن الذكر ثناء  على الله عز وجل بجميل أوصافه وآلائه وأسمائه، والدعاء سؤال العبد حاجته، فأين هذا  من هذا؟
 ولهذا جاء في الحديث: { من شغله  ذكري عن مسألتي أعطيته أفضل ما أعطي السائلين }.
 ولهذا كان المستحب في  الدعاء أن يبدأ    الداعي بحمد الله تعالى، والثناء عليه بين يدي حاجته، ثم  يسأل حاجته، وقد   أخبر  النبي  أن الدعاء يستجاب إذا تقدمه الثناء والذكر،  وهذه فائدة أخرى   من فوائد  الذكر والثناء، أنه يجعل الدعاء مستجابا.
 فالدعاء الذي يتقدمه الذكر  والثناء  أفضل   وأقرب إلى الإجابة من الدعاء المجرد، فإن انضاف إلى ذلك  إخبار العبد   بحاله  ومسكنته، وإفتقاره واعترافه، كان أبلغ في الإجابة  وأفضل.


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*قراءة القرأن أفضل من الذكر

 قراءة القرآن أفضل من الذكر، والذكر  أفضل من الدعاء، هذا من حيث النظر إلى كل منهما مجردا.
 وقد يعرض للمفضول ما يجعله  أولى من  الفاضل، بل يعينه، فلا يجوز أن يعدل   عنه إلى الفاضل، وهذا  كالتسبيح في الركوع  والسجود، فإنه أفضل من قراءة   القرآن فيهما، بل القراءة  فيهما منهي عنها نهي تحريم  أو كراهة، وكذلك   الذكر عقيب السلام من الصلاة-  ذكر التهليل، والتسبيح، والتكبير،    والتحميد- أفضل من الاشتغال عنه  بالقراءة، وكذلك إجابة المؤذن.
 وهكذا الأذكار المقيدة  بمحال مخصوصة  أفضل من القراءة المطلقة، والقراءة   المطلقة أفضل من الأذكار  المطلقة، اللهم إلا أن  يعرض للعبد ما يجعل  الذكر  أو الدعاء أنفع له من  قراءة القران، مثاله: أن يتفكر في  ذنوبه،  فيحدث  ذلك له توبة واستغفارا، أو  يعرض له ما يخاف أذاه من شياطين الإنس   والجن،  فيعدل إلى الأذكار والدعوات  التي تحصنه وتحوطه.
 فهكذا قد يكون اشتغاله بالدعاء والحالة  هذه أنفع، وإن كان كل من القراءة والذكر أفضل وأعظم أجرا.
 وهذا باب نافع يحتاج إلى فقه نفس،  فيعطي كل ذى حق حقه، ويوضع كل شيء موضعه.
 ولما كانت الصلاة مشتملة  على القراءة  والذكر والدعاء، وهي جامعة لأجزاء   العبودية على أتم الوجوه،  كانت أفضل من كل من  القراءة والذكر والدعاء   بمفرده، لجمعها ذلك كله مع  عبودية سائر الأعضاء.
 فهذا أصل نافع جدا، يفتح  للعبد باب  معرفة مراتب الأعمال وتنزيلها   منازلها، لئلا يشتغل بمفضولها عن  فاضلها، فيربح إبليس  الفضل الذي بينهما،   أو ينظر إلى فاضلها فيشتغل به عن  مفضولها وإن كان ذلك وقته،  فتفوته   مصلحته بالكلية، لظنه أن اشتغاله  بالفاضل أكثر ثوابا وأعظم أجرا، وهذا   يحتاج  إلى معرفة بمراتب الأعمال  وتفاوتها ومقاصدها، وفقه في إعطاء كل عمل   منها حقه،  وتنزيله في


 


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*من فوائد الذكر
 وفي الذكر نحو من مائة فائدة.

 إحداها: أنه يطرد الشيطان ويقمعه  ويكسره.

 الثانية: أنه يرضي الرحمن عز وجل.

 الثالثة: أنه يزيل الهم والغم عن  القلب.

 الرابعة: أنه يجلب للقلب الفرح والسرور  والبسط. الحامسة: أنه يقوي القلب والبدن.

 السادسة: أنه ينور الوجه والقلب.

 السابعة: أنه يجلب الرزق.

الثامنة: أنه يكسو الذاكر المهابة والحلاوة والنضرة.

 التاسعة: أنه يورثه المحبة التي هي روح  الإسلام.

 العاشرة: أنه يورثه المراقبة حتى يدخله  في باب الإحسان. 

 الحادية عشرة: أنه يورثه الإنابة، وهي  الرجوع إلى الله عز وجل

 الثانية عشرة: أنه يورثه القرب منه.

 الثالثة عشرة: أنه يفتح له بابا عظيما  من أبواب المعرفة.

 الرابعة عشرة: أنه يورثه الهيبة لربه  عز وجل وإجلاله. 

 الخامسة عشرة: أنه يورثه ذكر الله  تعالى له، كما قال تعالى: " فاذكروني أذكركم " [البقرة:115].


 

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*السادسة عشرة: أنه يورث حياة القلب.

 السابعة عشرة: أنه قوت القلب والروح.

 الثامنة عشرة: أنه يورث جلاء القلب من  صدئه.

 التاسعة عشرة: أنه يحط الخطايا  ويذهبها، فإنه من أعظم الحسنات، والحسنات يذهبن السيئات.

 العشرون: أنه يزيل الوحشة بين العبد  وبين ربه تبارك وتعا لى.

 الحادية والعشرون: أن ما يذكر به العبد  ربه عز وجل من جلاله وتسبيحه وتحميده، يذكر بصاحبه عند الشدة.

 الثانية والعشرون: أن العبد إذا تعرف  إلى الله تعالى بذكره في الرخاء عرفه في الشدة.

 الثالثة والعشرون: أنه منجاة من عذاب  الله تعالى.

 الرابعة والعشرون: أنه سبب نزول  السكينة، وغشيان الرحمة، وحفوف الملائكة بالذاكر.

 الخامسة والعشرون: أنه سبب إشتغال  اللسان عن الغيبة، والنميمة، والكذب، والفحش، والبا طل.

 السادسة والعشرون: أن مجالس الذكر  مجالس الملائكة، ومجالس اللغو والغفلة مجالس الشياطين.

 السابعة والعشرون: أنه يؤمن العبد من  الحسرة يوم القيامة.

 الثامنة والعشرون: أن الاشتغال به سبب  لعطاء الله للذاكر أفضل ما يعطي السائلين.

 التاسعة والعشرون: أنه أيسر العبادات،  وهو من أجلها وأفضلها. 

 الثلاثون: أن العطاء والفضل الذي رتب  عليه لم يرتب علئ غيره من الأعمال


 


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*الحادية والثلاثون: أن دوام ذكر الرب  تبارك وتعالى يوجب الأمان من نسيانه الذي هو سبب شقاء العبد في معاشه و معا ده.

 الثانـية والثلاثون: أنه ليس في  الأعمال شيء يعم الأوقات والأحوال مثله.

 الثالثة والثلاثون: أن الذكر نور  للذاكر في الدنيا، ونور له في قبره، ونور له في معاده، يسعى بين يديه على الصراط.

 الرابعة والثلاثون: أن الذكر رأس  الأمور، فمن فتح له فيه فقد فتح له باب الدخول على الله عز وجل.

 الخامسة والثلاثون: أن في القلب خلة  وفاقة لا يسدها شيء ألبتة إلا ذكر الله عز وجل.

 السادسة والثلاثون: أن  الذكر يجمع    المتفرق، ويفرق المجتمع، ويقرب البعيد، ويبعد القريب. فيجمع ما  تفرق على   العبد من  قلبه وإرادته، وهمومه وعزومه، ويفرق ما اجتمع عليه من  الهموم،   والغموم، والأحزان،  والحسرات على فوت حظوظه ومطالبه، ويفرق أيضأ  ما اجتمع   عليه من ذنوبه وخطاياه  وأوزاره، ويفرق أيضا ما اجتمع على حربه من  جند   الشيطان، وأما تقريبه البعيد فإنه  يقرب إليه الآخرة، ويبعد القريب  إليه   وهي الدنيا.

 السابعة والثلاثون: أن الذكر ينبه  القلب من نومه، ويوقظه من سنته.

الثامنة والثلاثون: أن الذكر شجرة تثمر المعارف والأحوال التي شمر إليها السالكون.

 التا سعة والثلاثون: أن  الذاكر قريب من    مذكوره، ومذكوره معه، وهذه المعية معية خاصة غير معية  العلم والإحاطة   العامة، فهي  معية بالقرب والولاية والمحبة والنصرة و ا لتو  فيق.

 الأربعون: أن الذكر يعدل عتق الرقاب،  ونفقة الأموال، والضرب بالسيف في سبيل الله عز وجل.

 الحادية والأربعون: أن الذكر رأس  الشكر، فما شكر الله تعالى من لم يذكره.

 الثانية والأربعون: أن أكرم الخلق على  الله تعالى من المتقين من لا يزال لسانه رطبا بذكره.

 الثالثة والأربعون: أن في القلب قسوة  لا يذيبها إلا ذكر الله تعالى.

 الرابعة والأربعون: أن الذكر شفاء  القلب ودواؤه، والغفلة مرضه.

 الخامسة والأربعون: أن الذكر أصل  موالاة الله عز وجل ورأسها والغفلة أصل معاداته ورأسها.

 السادسة والأربعون: أنه جلاب للنعم،  دافع للنقم بإذن الله.

 السابعة والأربعون: أنه يوجب صلاة الله  عز وجل وملائكته على الذاكر.

 الثامنة والأربعون: أن من شاء أن يسكن  رياض الجنة في الدنيا، فليستوطن مجالس الذكر، فإنها رياض الجنة.

 التاسعة والأربعون: أن مجالس الذكر  مجالس الملائكة، ليس لهم مجالس إلا هي.

 الخمسون: أن الله عز وجل يباهي  بالذاكرين ملائكته. 

 





*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*
الحادية والخمسون: أن إدامة الذكر تنوب  عن التطوعات، وتقوم مقامها، سواء كانت بدنية أو مالية، أو بدنية مالية.

 الثانية والخمسون: أن ذكر  الله عز وجل  من أكبر العون على طاعته، فإنه   يحببها إلى العبد، ويسهلها  عليه، ويلذذها له،  ويجعلها قرة عينه فيها.

 الثالثة والخمسون: أن ذكر الله عز وجل  يذهب عن القلب مخاوفه كلها ويؤمنه.

 الرابعة والخمسون: أن الذكر يعطي  الذاكر قوة، حتى إنه ليفعل مع الذكر ما لم يطيق فعله بدونه.

 الخامسة والخمسون: أن الذاكرين الله  كثيرا هم السابقون من بين عمال الآخرة.

 السادسة والخمسون: أن الذكر سبب لتصديق  الرب عز وجل عبده، ومن صدقه الله تعالى رجي له أن يحشر مع الصادقين.

 السابعة والخمسون: أن دور الجنة تبني  بالذكر، فإذا أمسك الذاكر عن الذكر، أمسكت الملائكة عن البناء.

 الثامنة والخمسون: أن الذكر سد بين  العبد وبين جهنم. 

 التاسعة والخمسون: أن ذكر الله عز وجل  يسهل الصعب، وييسر العسير، ويخفف المشاق.

 الستون: أن الملائكة تستغفر للذاكر كما  تستغفر للتائب. 

 الحادية والستون: أن الجبال والقفار  تتباهي وتستبشر بمن يذكر الله عز وجل عليها.

 الثانية والستون: أن كثرة ذكر الله عز  وجل أمان من النفاق. 

 الثالثة والستون: أن للذكر لذة عظيمه  من بين الأعمال الصالحة لا تشبهها لذة.

 الرابعة والستون: أن في  دوام الذكر في  الطريق، والبيت، والبقاع، تكثيرًا   لشهود العبد يوم القيامة،  فإن الأرض تشهد للذاكر  يوم القيامة

 

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

* بعض الاذكار  
من  استصعب عليه أمر" اللهم لاسهل إلا ماجعلته  سهلاً وأنت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلاً ". رواة ابن السني  وصححه الحافظ ( الأذكارللنووي ص 106) مايقول ويفعل من أتاه أمر يسره أو يكرهه    كان صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا  أتاه أمر يسره قال :" الحمدلله الذي بنعمته   تتم الصالحات " وإذا أتاه أمر يكرهه قال:" الحمد لله على كل حالِ " .   صحيح  ( صحيح الجامع) 201/4). ) كان النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم إذا أتاه  أمر  يسره أو يُسر به خر ساجداً شكراً  لله تبارك وتعالى ". حسن  (صحيح  ابن ماجه 233/1) مايقول عند التعجب والأمر السار" سبحان  الله "( متفق عليه ) " الله أكبر " ( البخاري الفتح441/8) في  الشئ يراه ويعجبه ويخاف عليه العين    إذا رأى أحدكم من نفسه أو  ماله أو أخيه مايعجبه فليدع له بالبركة ، فإن   العين حق .  صحيح ( صحيح الجامع 212/1)ن  إبي داود286/1) . " اللهم  اكفنيهم بما شئت ". ( رواه مسلم 2300/4) حاب ، وهازم الأحزاب ،  اهزمهم وانصرنا عليهم " . ( رواه مسلم 1363/3) الدعاء عند صياح الديك ونهيق الحمار ونباح الكلاب   إذا  سمعتم صياح الديك [ من الليل ] ، فاسألوا الله من فضله فإنها رأت   ملكاً وإذا  سمعتم نهيق الحمار ، فتعوذوا بالله من الشيطان فإنها رأت    شيطاناً ". ( متفق عليه )" إذا سمعتم نُباح الكلاب  ونهيق الحمير بالليل فتعوذوا بالله فإنهن يرين مالا ترون  ". صحيح ( صحيح سنن أبي داود

 

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*دعاء  صلاة الاستخارةقال    جابر بن عبدالله رضي الله عنهما : كان رسول الله صلىالله عليه وسلم ،   يُعلمنا  الاستخارة في الأمور كلها كما يعلمُنا السورة من القرآن ،  يقول :   إذا هم أحدكم بالأمرفليركع ركعتين من غير الفريضة ، ثم ليقل :" اللهم إني   أستخيرك بعلمك ، وأستقدرك  بقدرتك ، وأسألك من فضلكالعظيم    فإنك تقدِرُ ولا أقدِرُ ، وتعلم ولا أعلم ، وأنت علام الغيوب ، اللهم إن   كنت  تعلم أن هذا الأمر -يسمي حاجته - خير لي في ديني  ومعاشي وعاقبة  أمري -  أو قال :عاجلة  وآجله - فاقدره لي ويسره لي ، ثم بارك لي فيه ،وإن  كنت  تعلم أن هذا الأمر شر في  ديني ومعاشي وعاقبة  أمري - أو قال : عاجله  وآجله  - فاصرفه عني واصرفني عنه ،واقدر لي الخير حيث كان ،  ثم ارضني به  ". (  رواه البخاري146/8)




*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

* كفارة المجلس"   من جلس في مجلس فكثر فيه  لغطه ؟ فقال فيل أن يقوم من مجلسه ذلك : "   سبحانك اللهم  وبحمدك ، أشهد أن لاإله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك ".  إلا   غفر له ماكان في مجلسه ذلك . صحيح ( صحيح الترمذي  153/3)
دعاء  القنوت"   اللهم اهدني فيمن هديت ،  وعافني فيمن عافيت ، وتولني فيمن توليت ، وبارك   لي فيما  أعطيت ، وقني شر ماقضيت ،فإنك تقضي ولايقضى عليك ، إنه لايذل من   واليت ، تباركت ربنا وتعاليت "صحيح ( صحيح  ابن ماجه 194/1)" اللهم إني   أعوذ برضاك من سخطك وأعوذ  بمعافاتك من عقوبتك ، وأعوذ بك منك لاأحصي ثناء   عليك ، أنت  كما أثنيت على نفسك " صحيح (صحيح  ابن ماجه 194/1) . " اللهم   إياك نعبد ، ولك نُصلي ونسجد  ، وإليك نسعى ونحقدُ ،  نرجُو رحمتك ، ونخشى   عذابك، إن عذابك بالكافرين  ملحق ، اللهم إنا ن
 كفارة المجلس"   من جلس في مجلس فكثر فيه  لغطه ؟ فقال فيل أن يقوم من مجلسه ذلك : "   سبحانك اللهم  وبحمدك ، أشهد أن لاإله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك ".  إلا   غفر له ماكان في مجلسه ذلك . صحيح ( صحيح الترمذي  153/3)دعاء  القنوت"   اللهم اهدني فيمن هديت ،  وعافني فيمن عافيت ، وتولني فيمن توليت ، وبارك   لي فيما  أعطيت ، وقني شر ماقضيت ،فإنك تقضي ولايقضى عليك ، إنه لايذل من   واليت ، تباركت ربنا وتعاليت "صحيح ( صحيح  ابن ماجه 194/1)" اللهم إني   أعوذ برضاك من سخطك وأعوذ  بمعافاتك من عقوبتك ، وأعوذ بك منك لاأحصي ثناء   عليك ، أنت  كما أثنيت على نفسك " صحيح (صحيح  ابن ماجه 194/1) . " اللهم   إياك نعبد ، ولك نُصلي ونسجد  ، وإليك نسعى ونحقدُ ،  نرجُو رحمتك ، ونخشى   عذابك، إن عذابك بالكافرين  ملحق ، اللهم إنا نستعينك ،ونستغفرك  ، ونثني   عليك الخير ، ولانكفرك ،  ونؤمن بك ونخضع لك ، ونخلع من يكفرك  ". وهذا   موقف على عمر رضي الله عنه . إسناد صحيح (  الأوراد171/2-428)ستعينك   ،ونستغفرك  ، ونثني عليك الخير ، ولانكفرك ،  ونؤمن بك ونخضع لك ، ونخلع   من يكفرك  ". وهذا موقف على عمر رضي الله عنه . إسناد صحيح (    الأوراد171/2-428)

 

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*عاء  ليلة القدر " اللهم إنك عفو تُحب العفو  فاعف عني ". صحيح ( صحيح ابن ماجه 328/2)
 مايقال عند الذبح أو النحريقول  الرجل عند الذبح :" بسم الله والله أكبر [ اللهم منك ولك ] اللهم تقبل مني ".  رواه مسلم ( 1557/3) والزيادة للبيهقي مايقال عند زيارة المريض ومايقرأ عليه لرقيته"   لابأس طهور إن شاء الله " .  ( رواه البخاري 118/4) . "اللهم  اشف عبدك   ينكأ لك عدواً ، أو يمشي لك إلى جنازة ِ"صحيح  ( صحيح سنن أبي داود 600/2)   مامن عبد مسلم يعود مريضاً لم يحضر أجله فيقول  سبعة مرات :" أسأل الله   العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن  يشفيك إلا عوفي " صحيح ( صحيح الترمذي 210/2) .   " بسم الله  أرقيك من كل شئ يؤذيك ، من شر كل نفس ، وعين حاسدة بسم  الله   أرقيك ، والله يشفيك ".صحيح  ( صحيح الترمذي 287/1) . " أذهب الباس ، رب   الناس ،إشف وأنت الشافي لاشفاء إلا شفاء  لايُغادر سقماُ ". ((رواه    البخاري الفتح 131/10 ) تذكرة في فضل عيادة المريضقال   صلى  الله عليه وسلم :" إن المسلم إذا عاد أخاه لم يزل في خرفة الجنة ".   صحيح (  صحيح الترمذي 285/1) قيل ماخُرفة الجنة ؟ قال :" جناها ". وقال  صلى  الله عليه وسلم:" مامن مُسلم يعود مُسلماً  غُدوة ، إلا صل عليه سبعون  ألف  ملكِ حتى يُمسي ، وإن  عاده عشيةَ إلا صلى عليه سبعون ألف ملكِ حتى  يُصبح  وكان له  خريف في الجنة ". صحيح (صحيح  الترمذي 286/1) مايقول من يئس من حياته" اللهم اغفر لي وارحمني  وألحقني بالرفيق "(متفق عليه)اللهم  الرفيق الأعلى ". رواه مسلم (1894/4) كراهية تمني الموت لضر نزل بالإنسان"   لايدعون أحدكم بالموت لضر  نزل به ولكن ليقل : اللهم أحيني ماكنت الحياة   خيراً لي  ، وتوفني إذا كانت الوفاة خيراً لي" ( متفق عليه )من  رأى   مببتلى" من رأى مُبتلى فقال : الحمد  لله الذي عافاني مماابتلاك به ،   وفضلني على كثير ممن خلق تفضيلاً لم يُصبه ذلك البلاًء ". صحيح ( صحيح    الترمذي 153/3 )

 

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

* تلقين المحتضرقال   صلى  الله عليه وسلم :" لقنوا موتاكم قول : لاإله إلا الله ". ( رواه  مسلم  631/2)  ." من كان آخر كلامه لاإله إلا الله دخل الجنة ". صحيح  (  صحيح  سنن أبي داود 602/2) الدعاء عند إغماض الميت" اللهم اغفر ( لفلان)  ورارفع   درجته في المهديين واخلفه في عقبه في الغابرين واغفر  لنا وله  يارب  العالمين وافسح له في قبره ونور له فيه ". (  رواه مسلم 634/2)مايقول   من  مات له ميت مامن   عبد تصيبه مصيبة فيقول :" إنا لله وإنا إليه  راجعون،  اللهم أجرني في  مُصيبتي واخلف  لي خيراً منها . إلاآجره الله  تعالى في  مصيبته وأخلف له  خيراً منها".  (رواه مسلم 632/2) الدعاء للميت في الصلاة عليه"   اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وعافه  واعف عنه وأكرم نُزُله .ووسع  مُدخلهُ .   واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب  الأبيض من   الدنس ، وأبدله داراً خيراً من داره ، وأهلاً خيراً  من أهله وزوجاً خيراً   من زوجه وأدخله الجنة وأعذه من  عذاب القبر ( ومن عذاب النار)   " ( رواه  مسلم 663/2) "اللهم  اغفر لحينا وميتنا ،وشاهدنا وغائبنا ،   وصغيرنا  وكبيرنا ، وذكرنا وأُنثانا ،اللهم من  أحييته منا فأحييه على   الإسلام ، ومن  توفيته منا فتوفه على الإيمان ،  اللهم لاتحرمنا أجره   ولاتضلنا بعده " صحيح ( صحيح ابن ماجه  251/1) " اللهم إن فلان بنفلان   في  ذمتك ، وحبل جوارك فقه من فتنة القبر وعذاب النار ، أنت الغفور  الرحيم  "  صحيح ( صحيح ابن ماحه251/1) " اللهم عبدك وابن عبدك وابن  امتك  إحتاج  إلى رحمتك  ، وأنت غني عن عذابه ، إن كان مُحسناً فزده في حسناته ،  وإن كان  مُسئاً  فتجاوز عنه ". رواه الحاكمووافقه    الذهبي ( انظر أحكام الجنائز للألباني ص159) وإن كان الميت صبياً" اللهم   أعذه من عذاب القبر "  حسن ( أحكام الجنائزللألباني ص161) " اللهم اجعله   فرطاً وسلفاً ، وأجراً  "موقوف  على الحسن - البخاري تعليقاًعند ادخال الميت القبر" بسم الله وبالله ، وعلى ملة  رسول الله ( أو على سُنة رسول الله ) صحيح ( صحيح  الترمذي 306/1) مايقال بعد الدفن"   كان النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم إذا فرغ من دفن الميتوقف عليه فقال :"   استغفروا لأخيكم وسلوا له التثبيت فإنه الآن يُسأل ". صحيح ( صحيح  سنن أبي   داود 620/2) دعاء زيارة القبور" السلام عليكم أهل الديار ،  من المؤمنين   والمسلمين ويرحم الله المُستقدمين منا  والمستأخرين وإنا ، أن شاء الله  بكم  للاحقون ". ( رواه  مسلم 671/2)دعاء  التعزية" إن لله ماأخذ وله ماأع  تلقين المحتضرقال   صلى  الله عليه وسلم :" لقنوا موتاكم قول : لاإله إلا الله ". ( رواه  مسلم  631/2)  ." من كان آخر كلامه لاإله إلا الله دخل الجنة ". صحيح  (  صحيح  سنن أبي داود 602/2) الدعاء عند إغماض الميت" اللهم اغفر ( لفلان)  ورارفع   درجته في المهديين واخلفه في عقبه في الغابرين واغفر  لنا وله  يارب  العالمين وافسح له في قبره ونور له فيه ". (  رواه مسلم 634/2)مايقول   من  مات له ميت مامن   عبد تصيبه مصيبة فيقول :" إنا لله وإنا إليه  راجعون،  اللهم أجرني في  مُصيبتي واخلف  لي خيراً منها . إلاآجره الله  تعالى في  مصيبته وأخلف له  خيراً منها".  (رواه مسلم 632/2) الدعاء للميت في الصلاة عليه"   اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وعافه  واعف عنه وأكرم نُزُله .ووسع  مُدخلهُ .   واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب  الأبيض من   الدنس ، وأبدله داراً خيراً من داره ، وأهلاً خيراً  من أهله وزوجاً خيراً   من زوجه وأدخله الجنة وأعذه من  عذاب القبر ( ومن عذاب النار)   " ( رواه  مسلم 663/2) "اللهم  اغفر لحينا وميتنا ،وشاهدنا وغائبنا ،   وصغيرنا  وكبيرنا ، وذكرنا وأُنثانا ،اللهم من  أحييته منا فأحييه على   الإسلام ، ومن  توفيته منا فتوفه على الإيمان ،  اللهم لاتحرمنا أجره   ولاتضلنا بعده " صحيح ( صحيح ابن ماجه  251/1) " اللهم إن فلان بنفلان   في  ذمتك ، وحبل جوارك فقه من فتنة القبر وعذاب النار ، أنت الغفور  الرحيم  "  صحيح ( صحيح ابن ماحه251/1) " اللهم عبدك وابن عبدك وابن  امتك  إحتاج  إلى رحمتك  ، وأنت غني عن عذابه ، إن كان مُحسناً فزده في حسناته ،  وإن كان  مُسئاً  فتجاوز عنه ". رواه الحاكمووافقه    الذهبي ( انظر أحكام الجنائز للألباني ص159) وإن كان الميت صبياً" اللهم   أعذه من عذاب القبر "  حسن ( أحكام الجنائزللألباني ص161) " اللهم اجعله   فرطاً وسلفاً ، وأجراً  "موقوف  على الحسن - البخاري تعليقاًعند ادخال الميت القبر" بسم الله وبالله ، وعلى ملة  رسول الله ( أو على سُنة رسول الله ) صحيح ( صحيح  الترمذي 306/1) مايقال بعد الدفن"   كان النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم إذا فرغ من دفن الميتوقف عليه فقال :"   استغفروا لأخيكم وسلوا له التثبيت فإنه الآن يُسأل ". صحيح ( صحيح  سنن أبي   داود 620/2) دعاء زيارة القبور" السلام عليكم أهل الديار ،  من المؤمنين   والمسلمين ويرحم الله المُستقدمين منا  والمستأخرين وإنا ، أن شاء الله  بكم  للاحقون ". ( رواه  مسلم 671/2)دعاء  التعزية" إن لله ماأخذ وله ماأعطى .  وكل شئعنده بأجل مُسمى...فلتصبر  ولتحتسب ". ( متفق عليه )دعاء    الريح إذا هاجت" اللهم إني أسألك خيرها ،  وخير مافيها ، وخير ماأُرسلت   به ، وأعوذ بك من شرها وشر  مافيها وشر ماأرسلت به ". (متفق  عليه ) ."   اللهم إني أسألك خيرها ، وأعوذ بك منشرها ". صحيح ( صحيح سنن ابن ماجة    305/2) 
طى .  وكل شئعنده بأجل مُسمى...فلتصبر  ولتحتسب ". ( متفق عليه )دعاء    الريح إذا هاجت" اللهم إني أسألك خيرها ،  وخير مافيها ، وخير ماأُرسلت   به ، وأعوذ بك من شرها وشر  مافيها وشر ماأرسلت به ". (متفق  عليه ) ."   اللهم إني أسألك خيرها ، وأعوذ بك منشرها ". صحيح ( صحيح سنن ابن ماجة    305/2)




*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*لدعاء عند رؤية الهلال
" اللهم أهلله علينا باليمن  والإيمان ، والسلامة  والإسلام ، ربي وربك الله "".صحيح ( صحيح الترمذي 157/3)
إذا  أحبك أحد في الله فقل له " إني أحبك في الله " . حسن (  صحيح سنن أبي داود 965/3 )إذا  أخبرك أحد أنه يحبك في الله فقل له " أحبك الله الذي أحببتني له  ". حسن ( صحيح سنن أبي داود965/3  ))إذا  كان أحدكم مادحاً صاحبه لامحالة فليقل" أحسبُ فُلاًنا . والله  حسيبُهُ . ولا أزكي على الله أحداً . أحسبه إن كان يعلم  ذاك ، كذا وكذا ". ( رواه مسلم 2296/4 ) الدعاء لمن صنع لك معروفاً " من صُنع إليه معروف فقال  لفاعله : جزاك الله خيراً فقدأبلغ في الثناء ". صحيح ( صحيح الترمذي 200/2 ) الدعاء لمن سببته   عن أبي  هريرة رضي الله عنه أنه سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :"   اللهم فأيما  مؤمن سببته فاجعل ذلك له قربه إليك يوم القيامة . ( رواه    مسلم 2007/4 ) الدعاء  لمن عرض عليك ماله" بارك الله لك في أهلك ومالك  ". البخاري الفتح (88/4) 

*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

* الدعاء الذي يرفع به الدين ويرجى قضاؤه"   اللهم اكفني بحلالك عن حرامك  ، وأغنني بفضلك عن سواك "حسن  (صحيح  الترمذي  180/3)" اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن ، والعجز والكسل   والبخل والجبن  وضلع الدين وغلبةالرجال  ". رواه البخاري (158/7) الدعاء عند إرجاع الدين ( القرض )" بارك الله لك في أهلك ومالك  إنما جزاء السلف الوفاء والحمد ". حسن ( صحيح ابن  ماجه 55/2 )عند  دخول السوق   " لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك  له ، له الملك وله الحمد ،يُحيي ويُميت ،   وهو حي لايموت ، بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير ". حسن ( صحيح  الترمذي   152/3)دعاء  من أصابته مصيبةمامن    مسلم تصيبه مصيبة فبقول كما أمره الله " إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ،   اللهم  أجرني في مصيبتي واخلف لي خيراً منها " إلا أخلف الله  له خيراً   منها . (رواه مسلم632/2)دعاء  الهم والحزنماأصاب    عبداُ هم ولاحزن فقال :" اللهم إني عبدك ابن عبدك ابن أمتك ناصيتي بيدك   ماضِ  في حكمك ، عدل في قضاؤك أسالك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك  أو  أنزلته  في كتابك ، أوعلمته أحداً من خلقك أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك  أن  تجعل القرآن ربيع قلبي ،  ونور صدري وجلاء حزني وذهاب همي"  . إلا  أذهب  الله حزنه  وهمه وأبدله مكانه فرحاً رواه أحمد وصححهالألباني(الكلم  الطيب   ص74 ) " اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والخزن ، والعجز  والكسل والبخل  والجبن ،  وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال ". كان  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  يكثر من  هذا الدعاء  . دعاء  الغضب" أعوذ بالله من الشيطان  الرجيم " رواة مسلم (2015/4). دعاء  الكرب"   لاإله إلا الله العظيم  الحليم ، لاإله إلا الله رب العرش العظيم ، لاإله   إلا  الله رب السموات ورب العرش الكريم ". ( متفق عليه ) قال  صلى الله   عليه وسلم دعاء المكروب :" اللهم رحمتك أرجو  فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين ِ   وأصلح لي شأني كله  لاإله إلا أنت ". " الله ، الله ربي لاأشرك به شيئاً "   صحيح  ( صحيح سنن ابن ماجه(959/3)قال    رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" دعوة النون إذ دعا بها وهو في بطن الحوت   :"  لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين - لم يدع بها  رجل مسلم في   شئ قط إلا استجاب الله له ". صحيح (صحيح  الترمذي 168/3)دعاء  الفزع " لاإله إلا الله "( متفق عليه ) مايقول ويفعل من أذنب ذنباًمامن    عبد يذنب ذنباً فيتؤضأ فيحسن الطهور ، ثم يقوم فيصلي ركعتين ، ثم يستغفر    الله لذلك الذنب إلا غُفر له .صحيح  ( صحيح الجامع 173/5)


 


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*اللهم اعنا عل ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اللهم اجعلنا من الذاكرين
                        	*

----------

